# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termite Protection Needed - but where?

## houdney

Hi All 
I'm in the middle of a garage reno and I've been asked by the certifier to show termite protection.  
I've drawn the attached detail and I'm not sure whether to install a metal plate, termimesh or other method.   
Any 2 cents?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I installed an external PVC 1 and a half inch black plastic water pipe with holes and nipples every 2 feet with a small stop plug in the far end. The start of the pipe protrudes out of the ground against the wall. Every another year the pest controller connects to the pipe and pumps a new dose of termite killer. takes about 20 minutes from arrival to departure. All materials from the big green shed. The full info was on a website but that was years ago so no idea of the address/link. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi All 
> I'm in the middle of a garage reno and I've been asked by the certifier to show termite protection.  
> I've drawn the attached detail and I'm not sure whether to install a metal plate, termimesh or other method.   
> Any 2 cents?

   The certifier will need a certificate of compliance for termite protection that states the protection has been installed & meets the standard, the installer will supply an installation notice usually in the electrical meter cabinet & that may have a sketch on it & the certifier will check that on the final inspection.
inter

----------


## Pulse

Good question, The hidden joint between the slabs is the problem. I think you have 2 options, barrier or chemical. Chemical would use the pipe as Moondog said or multiple holes through slab then each hole is capped. Barriers include termimesh which can be "parged" onto both slabs. There is also a company that makes termite proof silicone that is normally used to join antcaps. Maybe you could use this to fill the gap. 
You'll need the installer to provide a certificate whichever method you choose. So find the installer first and get them to solve your problem.

----------

